# Messumformer PT100 - Hart



## Monacofranze85 (22 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss gerade das SITRANS TR300 verbauen:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/w1/automation-technology-sitrans-tr300-18442.htm

Wer hat hier Erfahrung mit dem "Hart-Bus". Ich habe das noch nie eingesetzt. Und steh da glaub ich etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Im Endeffekt ist es ein Messumformer für Zweileiter mit Hart. Ich kann verschiedene PT100 (2/3/4 Leiter anschließen). 

Einstellen würd ich das Teil folgendermaßen: 4-20mA => 0....150°C

Wie ist das mit der Versorgung? Ich versteh das nicht ganz. Das Gerät braucht eine Hilfsenergie von 11...35V und 4-20mA ?

D.h. Ich bekomme von der Leitwarte die 4-20mA + 24V DC. Das Gerät gibt je nach Temperatur der PT100 dann widerum 4-20mA aus und schickt es wieder zur Warte zurück. Überlagert sind die
4-20mA mit dem HART Signal?  Was heist das?


Wer kann mir da auf die Sprünge helfen?


DANKE Leute


----------



## Monacofranze85 (22 März 2012)

a.. glaub ich habs zumindest teilweise jetzt... ich bekomm von der Leitwarte die 11....35V also in der Regel ein 24V Signal. Mit dem Versorg ich dem Messumformer. 

Der Messumformer nimmt das Signal vom PT100 auf wandelt es in ein digitals Signal um. Mit hilfe eines MC und des parametrieteren Bereiches (4-20mA => 0..150°) gibt er ein digitals Signal wieder aus. Das wird wieder umgewandelt in an analoges Signal sprich in 4-20mA. Das wird dann zurück an die Leitwarte geschickt. Das ganze funktioniert somit mit zwei Leitungen. Liege ich damit richtig?

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist was hier gemeint ist "das Ausgangssignal ist ein der Sensorkennlinie entsprechender eingeprägter Gleichstrom von 4-20mA, überlagert durch das digitale Hart-Signal"

Was ist das digitale Hart-Signal??


----------



## winnman (22 März 2012)

schon mal nach HART gegockelt?

HART dient dazu, den Sensor aus der Ferne zu programmieren , . . .

Der normale Analogwert wird über die 2 Draht mit 4-20 mA übertragen.

Mit einem entsprechenden Adapter (oder auch eine entsprechende Baugruppe) kann nun durch aufprägen digitaler Signale auf dieses Analogsignal können nun zusätzlich zum normalen Signal digital Daten zwischen Sensor und Adapter ausgetauscht werden. (so kann mann zB aus der Ferne einen Geber parametrieren)


----------



## Monacofranze85 (22 März 2012)

Ja hab Herrn Google gefragt   Ok das habe ich verstanden. Das Teil kann man von der Ferne paramentrieren.. dazu braucht man ein HART-Modem mit dem man sich dann auf das Teil drauf schalten kann. 

Ich fasse mal zusammen, wie ich es verstehe. Das TR300 ist ein Zwei-Draht Messumwandler. d.h. Ich benötige einen aktiven Analogeingang von der SPS, der mir die 4-20mA (vom Plus des Analogeings) zum TR300 liefert. Der TR300 versorgt sich über die 4mA (interne Bürde- Spannungsabfall =>Versorgungsspg). Je nach dem welches Temperatursignal der TR300 erfasst, gibt er ein 4-20mA Signal aus (z.B. 4mA =0°C 20mA=100°C). Diese werden in den Analogeingag (Minus) der SPS zurück geschickt und können ausgwertet werden.

Korrekt?

Das Analogsignal wird mit digitan Signalen überlagert - somit kann man das TR300 von "Fern" parametrieren.

Korrekt?

Noch eine Frage zu der Hilfsenergie. Im Datenblatt sind hier DC 11...35V angegeben. Wenn sich das TR300 aus den 4-20mA versorgt (und auch die Versorgungssp daraus generiert). Wozu ist diese Spannung notwendig? 
Eigentlich nur um vom Analogeingang die 4..20mA zum TR300 zu treiben oder?


----------



## dani (23 März 2012)

Der Kollege HART könnte auch noch mehr, wenn nur Messumformer darauf betrieben werden.
Hier wir die mA Schleife nur noch zur Energieversorgung genutzt, Daten laufen über das HART Protokoll.

Hier ein zur verständlichen Doku:

http://www.samson.de/pdf_de/l452de.pdf


----------



## Monacofranze85 (25 März 2012)

ah... super Link. Danke dir!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 August 2017)

Siemens bewirbt seine Produkte recht kreativ


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 August 2017)

Musste mich kürzlich mit einem ganzen Schwung Sitrans Messumformern rumärgern. Da musst du als Anwender auch ganz HART im Nehmen sein.


----------



## Mr.Spok (24 August 2017)

Ich lese ABB Durchflussmesser über HART aus, dabei kann man bis zu vier Variablen (PV, SV, TV, QV) über das 4-20mA Signal auslesen.
Angeschlossen hab ich das ganze an ein WAGO-Modul (750-482). Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Parametrieren tue ich den Durchflussmesser aber
nicht über HART, das wir einmal vor Ort erledigt.

Grüße


----------

